# your firearms #2,last one by elnino



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

as was said about the DE.50 all i can say is that they are really powerful as powerful as a 357magnum


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

his names illnino not elnino







. and magnums are nice... and really powerful


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone have experience with gunbroker.com?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

one of the guns i want is the pistol from dirty harry, and also the new .50 or .55 S/W pistol


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Gun Broker works that same as ebay.com. Only difference is that you have to have the guns shipped to an FFL(Gun Stores) and then pick them up there.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

im lookin to buy a de 50,theres one for sale here in omaha, now its just comin up with the loot


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just so happens I went to a gun show today.







With my buddy who is a gun freak. These people were scary. Folks walking around with pistols and rifles slung over their shoulder.

Kinda got me fired up to get a .22 pistol for plinking though. Can anyone reccommend a decent one?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Just so happens I went to a gun show today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn, I missed it. Did it happen to be in Fon du Lac?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Paul said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Just so happens I went to a gun show today.
> ...


 No. It was at the State Fair in West Allis. (Milwaukee)


----------



## kevindel (Jan 11, 2004)

Here is my list of Firearms.. My old boss is a gun nut and got me stuck on this stuff i will post some pics shortly...

1. Keltec - Sub2000 9mm
2. Savage 10/22
3. China SKS
4. Yugoslavia AK-47
5. BMG 50 Cal
6. Ruger Mini 14
7. Bushmaster AR-15 Heavily modified
8. Bushmaster Carbine 15
9. Gilil
10. Benali 12 Gauge
11. Savage 7mm
12. Tec nine

I got a nice little collection going on.. Want to find a MP5 though


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Just so happens I went to a gun show today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would suggest a Ruger mark II if you want a good 22 pistol. If you want a rifle then marlin makes a really nice very accurate 22 bolt action that i highly reccommend. Cant remember the model right offa the top of my head.

List of my guns: 
#1 EAA Witness .45 Auto
#2 Benelli Nova Pump 12 gauge
#3 Mossberg 935 12 Gauge Auto
#4 Very Old Springfield .22 Bolt action (Model Undetermined)
#5 Thompson Center Contender .50cal Muzzloader
#6 New England Firearms .308 single Shot Rifle With Bushnell 4x-12x Scope

If you cant tell most of my guns are for hunting anything smaller that i am.


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

only gun i need is my Garand thank you


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

kevindel said:


> Here is my list of Firearms.. My old boss is a gun nut and got me stuck on this stuff i will post some pics shortly...
> 
> 1. Keltec - Sub2000 9mm
> 2. Savage 10/22
> ...


 ruger makes the 10/22 not savage


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> his names illnino not elnino :rasp: . and magnums are nice... and really powerful


 sorry keep getting my spelling wrong


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> one of the guns i want is the pistol from dirty harry, and also the new .50 or .55 S/W pistol


 dirty harry has a 357magnum and i have one


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the most feared gun by a police officer is a .22 calibre because it is a thin enough bullet to go through their bullet proof vests


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, i saw a show on kevlar and it can only stop weak rifle and handgun bullets, anything past that he is a goner. im defentially sure my mosin can pierce kevler, a 170 grain bullet going at 2800fps, that will do some damage. that think kicks like a major bitch


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

22 caliber pistol will not penetrate a vest, a 22 caliber bullet that will is a .223(which is a rifle round), more people are killed by 22 pistols than any other round, that is only because they are cheap and numerous :laugh:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yea, if you need to shoot a cop then umm







never mind ...
But, shoot them with a .308 or a 50 cal and Im sure they would not be happy.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont need to shoot the fuzz of my butt when i am on the run







i shave it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

armac said:


> 22 caliber pistol will not penetrate a vest, a 22 caliber bullet that will is a .223(which is a rifle round), more people are killed by 22 pistols than any other round, that is only because they are cheap and numerous :laugh:


 they are thin enough to go through the fibre's,but.who cares shoot 'em in the head


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

OMFG he had a BMG 50 CAL????

woo-hoo

remember navy seals?
"god here"

that was sweeet....
especialy when he blasts the taliban dudes like enitre upper body off, ouch...
THROUGH THE WALL!!!, AT [email protected]!!!!

-O & A


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

If you want a DE look into the 454 casull. Thats if you want some a more powerfull pistol round.

My short list

Kahr k9 - 9mm
Kahr k40 - 40 s&w
Colt combat commander - 45 auto
S&W 629 (I think) - 357 mag
ruger #1 - 7x57
Ruger match targer - .22
Ruger mini 14 - .223


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

a .22 will not penetrate a kevlar vest. Yes it would slip between the weave of a single ply of kevlar but No bullet proof vest is single ply the layers of kevlar are stacked so that the weave of the fabric is staggered. And even if it did happen to get thru the kevlar then the Titanium/ceramic alloy trauma plate would stop it. FYI bulletproof vests arent made out of just cloth. Personally If i ever did need to shoot someone wearing a vest i would either use a 12 gauge with slugs. It wont go thru the vest but they wont get up from the impact either.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Had 2 Sako's:

7mm Mag
Winchester 300 Mag

Current:

Sig Saur P226

Want:

Weatherby Mark V:

300 Mag


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> as was said about the DE.50 all i can say is that they are really powerful as powerful as a 357magnum


 IM fairly sure a .50 cal is more powerful than a .357. and the new .50 magnum is the most powerfull handgun round. but these are hunting rounds, not personal pertection.

I own a sig p226 .357sig or .40s&w depending on the barrel I use.
and a marlin .22 rifle


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Actually the .50 AE which is what the desert eagle is chambered in is a very underpowered and weak round. It carries a bit of energy into the target but it doesnt have near the muzzle velocity of the .357. Now the .50 BMG is the most powerful round in the world unless you wanna get in the realm of the 20mm anti tank cannon. BTW incase anyone was wondering AE stands for action express which was originated in the 1880's and BMG stands for Browning machine gun which came out in the 40's or 50's


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

v4p0r said:


> Actually the .50 AE which is what the desert eagle is chambered in is a very underpowered and weak round. It carries a bit of energy into the target but it doesnt have near the muzzle velocity of the .357. Now the .50 BMG is the most powerful round in the world unless you wanna get in the realm of the 20mm anti tank cannon. BTW incase anyone was wondering AE stands for action express which was originated in the 1880's and BMG stands for Browning machine gun which came out in the 40's or 50's


 I was not going to even explain that, they are only interested in saying they own a 50 caliber. Desert Eagles suck, anybody here ever shot one? too big, too heavy, worthless novelty item. Buy yourself a 40 caliber, you will be happier.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, I agree. I like my Glock 23. 40 caliber is the way to go. Good knock down power, but not too friggin' big a gun.

You want kick ass pistol go here: Glock 23


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

for concealed carry I either do a glock 27 or a colt officer's model 45.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Armac, did you get one of those grip extensions for that 27? Every one in my office carries a G27 with the grip extenders for concealed carry. They love `em!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Personally i like .45 for carry. In all the tests ive seen .40 s&w has alot of pass through which is alot of wasted energy. If or when i every have to shoot someone i want my round keeping all of its energy in the target. .45 acp has seen alot of combat action and its a tried an true warhorse. And of course if you wanna get ion the subject of wasted energy the 9mm's most cops carry are a joke. They pass through the target about 80% of the time and waste almost all of their muzzle energy. Sorry about the long-winded posts but shooting and handloading are things ive been into for a long time.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

One more time I will post our love and pride....
ONLY in America, well, and the middle east too right now....LOL


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I like this one


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

#1 is that a B.A.R.???
#2 chicks with guns =


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> #1 is that a B.A.R.???
> #2 chicks with guns =


 looks like a m60, is it real or is it airsoft, if its real how did you get it? smae goes with the MP5


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Personally i like .45 for carry. In all the tests ive seen .40 s&w has alot of pass through which is alot of wasted energy. If or when i every have to shoot someone i want my round keeping all of its energy in the target. .45 acp has seen alot of combat action and its a tried an true warhorse. And of course if you wanna get ion the subject of wasted energy the 9mm's most cops carry are a joke. They pass through the target about 80% of the time and waste almost all of their muzzle energy. Sorry about the long-winded posts but shooting and handloading are things ive been into for a long time.


 thats why I use hollow points. triton quick shok or corbon rounds


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

9mm is still awfully pathetic even with hollow points. If you want a pistol with real stopping power try out one of these in 45/70 gov't. Now thats what i call a pistol!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> 9mm is still awfully pathetic even with hollow points. If you want a pistol with real stopping power try out one of these in 45/70 gov't. Now thats what i call a pistol!!


 no I mean .357 sig or .40 s&w rounds in hollow points to stop the bullets from shooting thru and putting the energy at the target.

yes 9mm is whimpy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> 9mm is still awfully pathetic even with hollow points. If you want a pistol with real stopping power try out one of these in 45/70 gov't. Now thats what i call a pistol!!










real stopping power
shoot anybody with any gun and they run
a .22 shot in the arm will make a man run away
just out of fear of the other bullets that will be coming after them


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

You must be awfully young to call a 9mm a pathetic round. Ballisticly a 9mm goldensaber +p round has almost the same muzzle energy as a 185, 200, or 230 grain 45 auto round. The +p round has a muzzle velocity of over 1100 fps. About 250 more fps than the lighter 45 round. A proper 124 or 115 grain defense 9mm round has very good expansion in bare and clothed material. I have been reloading rounds too for the last decade or so. Talking about "real guns" or "real ammo is childish". To call any pistol round pathetic is stupid too. They can all kill you with one round. And especially a 9mm, which when properly loaded with a defense round has alot of knockdown power.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

.357, 9mm, and 50 call are my favorites....YES its a REAL M60, like I said I have russian friends......in low places...LOL


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i have a ak47 .22,w/ banana clip (20 bullet magazine capacity)
9mm (canadian armed forces special)
.357 magnum
30-30 winchester lever action<-----personal favourite

my ak47 has a imput for a knifeunder the barrel im trying to look for one

looking for pistol grip shot gun(marine special)


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> One more time I will post our love and pride....
> ONLY in America, well, and the middle east too right now....LOL


 m60e3????????

if so....sweeeeeett let me try it out









just don't go all columbine though


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> I like this one


 piranha,women and guns


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My baby


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Be careful with that octane.... someone could loose an eye


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Nothing like a BB traveling at 800 FPS.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

channafreak said:


> You must be awfully young to call a 9mm a pathetic round. Ballisticly a 9mm goldensaber +p round has almost the same muzzle energy as a 185, 200, or 230 grain 45 auto round. The +p round has a muzzle velocity of over 1100 fps. About 250 more fps than the lighter 45 round. A proper 124 or 115 grain defense 9mm round has very good expansion in bare and clothed material. I have been reloading rounds too for the last decade or so. Talking about "real guns" or "real ammo is childish". To call any pistol round pathetic is stupid too. They can all kill you with one round. And especially a 9mm, which when properly loaded with a defense round has alot of knockdown power.


 I still consider 9mm a useless round. But i mostly look at rounds from a hunting standpoint where pass through is a very bad thing. I have used 9mm in hunting situations before (Marlin Camp 9 carbine) and the performance was less than spectacular. From a self defense standpoint tho i personally want a heavier round that carries more kinetic energy into the target. I do agree that 9mm carries more velocity that is what i stated as the drawback of 9mm the fact that it is a small fast bullet that "usually" punches through the target. I still believe that most 9mm loads arent really advisable as a self defense round. But as a handloader you should know that muzzle velocity isnt as important for defense shooting as muzzle energy which by my calculations .45 has quite a bit more of. Ive killed quite a few deer with a bow and even tho an arrow carries a whole lot less velocity than a bullet but because of the much greater mass of the arrow it does just as much damage as a bullet. I do agree that any round can kill with one shot. But in a situation where im going to trust my life to a pistol then i want the biggest bang for my buck. Oh and for all of you guys wanting a desert eagle you might wanna check out some of the other pistols by magnum research. The baby eagle come in 9mm, 40 s&w and i believe .357 sig and is quite an awesome pistol. The lone eagle is also pretty sweet you can get it in .50 bmg and quite a few other large caliber rifle rounds. From experience i will say shooting a .300 win mag pistol is a very unique experience.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Id get a Glock personally,i have a glock 23 right and thinking bout getting an H&H USP next, cuz i need to get a .45 as my next gun.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

v4p0r said:


> I do agree that 9mm carries more velocity that is what i stated as the drawback of 9mm the fact that it is a small fast bullet that "usually" punches through the target. I still believe that most 9mm loads arent really advisable as a self defense round.


 Sorry bro... High velocity=less penetration and quicker opening. Lighter grain bullets traveling at high velocities open so quickly they rarely penetrate the torso. Im excluding FMJ bullets here since we are talking about self defense rounds.


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey guys imo It doesn't matter wheather you carry a 9,45,40 or 357 as long as you are confident in what you carry and can hit what your shooting at thats all that matters the choice is up to the person who is carrying it. this is what I tell my customers who are looking for a firearm for defense and are not sure what caliber they want. remember that a hit with a 22 is far better than a miss with a 45. I have had 80 year old women wanting to buy a snub 44 mag for a carry gun because someone else said a 357 was to weak.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

channafreak said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > I do agree that 9mm carries more velocity that is what i stated as the drawback of 9mm the fact that it is a small fast bullet that "usually" punches through the target. I still believe that most 9mm loads arent really advisable as a self defense round.
> ...


 actually i was thinking FMJ when i said that.


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

I live in NYC so the gun laws are CRAZY. I did get a license after 9 months and a ton of cash. MY list;
HK USP Compact (two-tone) .40
Kimber Custom II full size .45

My Kimber has been giving me sh*t sense I got it. I had to bring it to the factory which is in NY and they put the extractor in wrong.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

channafreak said:


> You must be awfully young to call a 9mm a pathetic round. Ballisticly a 9mm goldensaber +p round has almost the same muzzle energy as a 185, 200, or 230 grain 45 auto round. The +p round has a muzzle velocity of over 1100 fps. About 250 more fps than the lighter 45 round. A proper 124 or 115 grain defense 9mm round has very good expansion in bare and clothed material. I have been reloading rounds too for the last decade or so. Talking about "real guns" or "real ammo is childish". To call any pistol round pathetic is stupid too. They can all kill you with one round. And especially a 9mm, which when properly loaded with a defense round has alot of knockdown power.


 unless your trying to defend yuorself against an obese person. I prefer something a little more powerful. hell even a .22 will kill you, but thats not what im going to use to defend myself.it needs to be a quick kill with as few shots as posible.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Heres my baby... A Taurus model 617 .357 magnum 7 shot snub nose with a 2 inch barrel. Its basicallly the strongest "true" concealed carry weapon on the market besides the .41 magnum you can also get in the 2 inch barrel. But ammo for the .41 is crazy expensive so I decided on the .357 instead. 
Comparing balistics wise there really is no contest comparing this cartridge to a 9mm, 40SW or the 45 auto. They just don't compare in any catagory. Not even close. Almost 600 ft-lbs compared to not even 400 for any of the above. Also it has great velocity at nearly 1400 fps. Much quicker than the 9mm which is next closest.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

in my glock 17 (9mm) i only shoot federalhydroshock or the new ammo of choice is magsafe very expensive but well worth it check out the web site.
MAGSAFE


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

My personaly opinion on the whole self defense subject has been " when in doubt use a bigger gun". The only way i see myself ever really needing a gun for self defense is if someone were trying to break into my house. In which case the Shotgun i keep loaded with 3.5 inch Steel F's will probably do the trick.

P.S. Picked up a New england Firearms .17 HMR rifle friday. And i am extremely impressed with the round. 17 grain bullet at 3000fps is a wicked scary little B*stard. On a windless day it was shooting 1 hole groups at 75 yards which impressed the hell outa me. Its gonna make a nice little coyote/Prarie dog rifle.


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

ur lucky in usa...
they just changed the law here, mandatory 5 years for unliecenced air guns.....
that takes the piss!
(thats some air guns need a smooth bore shot gun cert to own)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i love being an american.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

17 Hmr isnt an air rifle its pretty much a .22 magnum case necked down to .177 caliber. its the meanest rimfire rifle ive ever seen.
http://www.varmintal.net/17hmr.htm


----------

